# My First Dutch Oven Dinner



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well since the Lake Powell trip and the fine eats the guys served up via the ole Dutch Oven. I broke down and bought one and experminted with my first dinner yesterday.

Had to improvise in setting up...got a nice little plate for Dutch Ovens at Sportsmans. Just used the gas grill turned off of course...placed the charcoal under the DO and on the lid and let it cook for 1.5 hours.

[attachment=0:1vcbv1f9]DO Cooking.jpg[/attachment:1vcbv1f9]

Meal consisted of 3 Game Hens, Potatoes, Carrots, Celery, Onions. Seasoning was lemon pepper.
[attachment=1:1vcbv1f9]The eats.jpg[/attachment:1vcbv1f9]
Alls, I can say was it yummy good with excellent flavor. Man what have I been missing out on...not anymore, I'll be doing this Dutch Oven cooking a lot more especially camping...one dish with all the fix'ns. Now I just have to work on the dessert dish. :mrgreen: :wink: :wink:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

That looks Good.

Heres a dessert we like. Just a cobbler but good nonetheless. 

Line the dutch oven with tinfoil. 

Pour in two quart cans of your favorite fruit with juice. I prefer peaches or cherries.

Pour one box of dry cake mix over the top. I use yellow cake mix for peaches and chocolate for cherries.

Cut up a stick of margerine or butter and place on top of the cake mix. 

Cover, add coals and cook.

MMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good work; it is addicting.


----------

